

A JS SVG Demo I made over a few days - jammi
http://sorsacode.com/demo_puvut_fixed.html

======
jammi
This is the first demoscene entry I've made, with help from two friends
(graphics and music). "Puvut" got voted as the best of the first-timer demos,
so it won its competition.

There's some more feedback as well as a download link here:
[https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=62010](https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=62010)

Definiton of demoscene:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene)

I also set up a repository on GitHub including full change history and
development tools:
[https://github.com/jammi/demo_puvut](https://github.com/jammi/demo_puvut)

Here are other demos from the party:
[https://www.pouet.net/party.php?which=258&when=2013](https://www.pouet.net/party.php?which=258&when=2013)

